# My RBPs won't eat live fish



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

I don't know why but I bought my RBPs from aqauscape about two weeks ago and I've been feeding it blood worms and shrimp. But there have been these guppies that have been there for as long as they have and they haven't eaten them yet. I tried putting a gold fish in there and the gold fish was alive for about two days before I fed it to my Serrasalmeus Rhombeus and he eats anything in sight. Whats wrong with my RBPs? I think it would be a bit healthy for them if they ate food that they have to catch once in a while.


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

are ur RBPs stil small? if so it does take them sometime to adjust to the new scenary and stuff, and a lot of people have that problem with their rbps not eating, but give it a bit of time and they will eventually eat them. u could starve them for a couple of days and maybe that should get them hunting those feeders down.

another thing that u should know is that goldfish are not good to feed ur ps as they carry loads of dieseases and parasites that can stunt the growth of your ps and in some cases kill them.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

There really is no need to feed them live food, so I wouldnt worry too much. What you have described is normal.


----------



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

how big are they??mine didnt start live fish till they were bout 2 or 3 inches..and + live fish arent all that good for your Ps


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

live food should only be a snack, only every once and a while. make sure you quarantine the feeder fish for about 2 weeks before you give to your p's doing this will make sure the feeders don't have any diseases. give the fish some time, eventually they will eat live food


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

obviously your p's are to small to start eating live fish and you should be proud of your p's for not taking live foods since they carry diseases and thiamenese so just stick to shrimp and white fish!!


----------

